# Java Version



## userc45 (3. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich aus einem Applet die Java Version der aufrufenden VM herausfinden?

mfg userc45


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jan 2007)

```
System.getProperty("java.version");
```


----------



## userc45 (3. Jan 2007)

Dacht mir fast, dass das einfach geht 

thx und mfg userc45


----------



## julymaus (12. Jan 2007)

hallo leute, hatte mal durchgegoogelt und habe somit dieses forum hier gefunden.
habe gelesen das du "donut" das spiel "vier gewinnt" programmiert hast.
ich studiere hier in ffm fh und muss ein projekt abgeben wo ich 3 kleine spielchen programmieren muss
bzw einen spiel „vier gewinnt“.
wollte mal fragen ob du oder die anderen leute hier mir mal bitte helfen könnt.
oder vielleicht kann mir ja jemand es programmieren und wird bezahlt dafür!

es würd mich freuen wenn sich hier im forum bitte jemand melden würde
mit freundlichen grüßen
julia


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jan 2007)

julymaus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habe gelesen das du "donut" das spiel "vier gewinnt" programmiert hast.


Ich seh' hier gar keinen "donut"  ???:L


----------

